# Tiviot Dale Tunnel, Stockport - March 2010



## ojay (Mar 24, 2010)

*Tiviot Dale Railway Tunnel Stockport.*

The tunnel was situated on the Stockport, Timperley and Altrincham Junction Railway line from Portwood to Skelton Junction, a section of what became the Woodley to Glazebrook line. It was situated at the bottom of Lancashire Hill, next to the present motorway bridge. It was opened on 1 December 1865, and was originally known as Stockport Teviot Dale.

Tiviot Dale remained a part of the CLC, which was jointly owned from 1923 by the London and North Eastern Railway (two-thirds) and the London Midland and Scottish Railway (one-third), until 1948 when it became part of the British Railways London Midland Region.

The station itself was closed by British Railways on 2 January 1967, but the lines surrounding the entrance to the station were left in place until 1982 when, due to damage caused to an approach tunnel when the M63 motorway (Now M60 motorway) was built, the track was lifted in 1986.







The tunnel is 252 Yds long, and cut into the Sandstone & Bedrock underneath Stockport, it passes underneath the Air-raid shelters of nearby Dodgehill, also the M60 motorway now runs alongside it.

As I entered the West portal it was a bit of a stoop for around 70-80 yds as it has been filled with rubble to within 4ft of the roof.

*Looking in and out of the 'West Portal' - Filled with rubble*











Eventually the level drops away towards the middle of the tunnel which you can see is being propped up and supported by a large steel framework. This is quite literally to stop the Church and the School above from collapsing in.

After the middle section, the rubble rises again as the tunnel continues down the line, you can see the East portal in the distance. It appeared to one hell of a stoop down so I turned back as there was nothing further to see beyond this point.

*Framework*






























*Roof Section*










*Refuge*










*Original line was here*










*Into the darkness.....*






Thanks for looking ​


----------

